# Unemployment and poverty



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Not just SA suffering ....

read this on a friend's FB ( well, a friend of a friend ):

I applied for over 100 jobs initially here and got an interview at only 3



Hope the global situation will recover, that darned Greek prime minister!!!

And Daxk.... you lot of Irishmen, borrowing so much money.... eish!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, when I came across to Ireland for my look see decide trip no-one was likely to hire me at my level, they would not know the companies I did work for, wether any references were my Bil or not, and wether the P&L's or Balance Sheets I showed were my work or someone else's.
So I dropped 20 years in position and about 30 years in experience.
I had 4 Interviews and 3 job offers at a low Salary.
It took 12 months for water to find its own level.

I have seen Saffers arrive here full of arrogance and spend 12 months without work before doing what they should have done.
take a step back.
prove yourself.

The Irish situation is bad and will get worse, until the Banks do what I know they should do, devalue all property by 50% and reduce all outstanding mortgages by 50% with a bonus for those who are not in arrears.
70% of Irelands workforce were directly or indirectly employed in Construction.
There is a huge retraining excercise going on, we have, like other countries, lost service industries to India and China and SA, which is crazy when we have 20% unemployment.

We have green grass that produces good beef and good sheep, yet we buy cheap stuff from Croatia and Russia and NZ??
because its cheaper.

The biggest difference, we have just had a Presidential election, the leading Candidate lost 60% support in the week before the election because it was shown that he had lied.
he came second.
If a Govt Screws up, they are out, if a Politician or Public Figure screws up, they are out.
no ifs, no buts, no ands.
history.
If the Euro collapses, we have 5 million people and land to produce food to feed 10 million.
all that rain becomes a benefit.
we have 60 million Irish Descendants scattered around the World.
a lot want to see the "Ould" Country.
its going t be tough but we will survive.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

A quote from my dear old long departed granny.

"I'M NOT A EUROPEAN I BLOODY BRITISH AND PROUD OF IT"

one of the problems with the whole european thing is that no country trusts the other. We spent so many years kicking the hell out of each other. im old enough to remember when the uk voted to join ( i wasnt old enough to vote). the europe of today is not what people signed up to all those years ago. the milk in the cash cow has finaly dried up. comming from an area where one of the main industries was fishing i can still remember 4th generation fishermen crying as thier boats where decomisioned and watching spanish trawlers plunder uk fish stocks. the huge stock piles of unwanted food because farmers got huge rebates to produce it.


----------

